# Where is the cheapest place to buy Enbrel please?



## MillyMollyM (Nov 28, 2010)

Dear Pharmacist or anyone who can help,

Please would you have any ideas as to where the cheapest place to Enbrel from might be? I'm currently waiting to hear back from Health Care at Home, but they say it will probably take them 3 days to give me a price! I need to start the drug this week - as early as I possibly can! My G.P. has written the prescription.

Yours in hope,

MMM


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You need to shop around. I'm no expert on current prices. Have you tried the where to buy cheap drugs thread?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.1360


----------



## MillyMollyM (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi Holly,

Thank you for your reply. I'm sorry I didn't thank you at the time. 

Just in case it's of help to other people, I just thought I'd write to say that Health Care at Home did turn out to be the cheapest. 4 injections of Enbrel (50mg) were £715, which was about the same as the price given in the BNF. They equate to 2 injections of Humira, or one of Simponi, for reducing TNF alpha ratios.  (I responded to Humira the first few times I had it, but then started to respond very poorly, which is why the Alan Beer Centre put me on Enbrel.)

MMM


----------

